

Ask HN: App for workouts by body part? - girishb

Hello,<p>I want to learn ios programming and I&#x27;m inspired by this article (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bodybuilding.com&#x2F;fun&#x2F;posture-power-how-to-correct-your-body-alignment.html) to build an app that does exactly what the article describes - suggest exercises based on your body posture&#x2F;problem. I figured posture issues are universal that it might be useful not just to me but others too! And, the problem is well defined and the solution structured, that it seems straight forward to build a MVP app without giving too much thought to it.<p>My main goal: learn ios programming while building a MVP.<p>Here&#x27;s my question: Is there an api of a workout database by body part, similar to this site - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exrx.net&#x2F;Lists&#x2F;WtMale.html ?<p>Thanks for your help! And any other tips&#x2F;recommendations to help with my programming journey is welcome! :)<p>G
======
a3n
Tangent: I wonder what sort of app would emerge if your main goal was to learn
all you can about posture issues, and what's important to to patient/clients
and practitioners?

~~~
girishb
It'd definitely be interesting to see, and one solution could be to recommend
patients to practitioners and vice-versa based on their issues. Hopefully, I
get to that point in the near future.

